# #BBNaija: ‘I want to apologize for sounding offensive and insensitive in some interviews’ - Nina -..



## ese (May 1, 2018)

Big Brother Naija top housemate, Nina, who has faced so much backlash first for dumping her boyfriend, Collins in an interview with *Toolz* at Beat FM and then over her comment of having sex several times with Miracle […] 





via Nigeria News | Laila’s Blog – https://ift.tt/2HDVdTD 
-------------
Get more Nigeria Entertainment News


----------

